# First baby ramshorn snail here!



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

It was the first to be hatched. Also what can we feed them besides flakes? Cause flakes is all I have right now.


Also how much does a Loach usually coast and how big do they get?


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

About 1-2 cm they will eat aglea in your tank or sinking pellet


----------

